

Show HN: An inconsistent logic in python 2.7 - obblekk

<p><pre><code>  Python 2.7.6 (default, Nov 21 2013, 15:55:38) [GCC] on linux2
  Type &quot;help&quot;, &quot;copyright&quot;, &quot;credits&quot; or &quot;license&quot; for more information.
  &gt;&gt;&gt; True = False
  &gt;&gt;&gt; 3 == 3 == True
  False</code></pre>
======
sp332
It's not inconsistent. The variable "True" now has the value False. 3 == 3
yields the value True, which is not equal to the value in the variable "True"
which is False. You should try:

    
    
      >>> True = False
      >>> 3 == 3 == bool("True")

